# 8" CATVOS with gorilla axles



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Anybody that can chime in on reliability of this lift I can get one for $500 plus my stock parts

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i say jump on it if you ride deep water/mud if not dont get it. the lift it self is really reliable i havent had a problem with my 10" from them


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

If I came across a deal like that for my brute I would probly have a really pissed off wife but I on the other hand would be grinning ear to ear lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Derek rhodes said:


> If I came across a deal like that for my brute I would probly have a really pissed off wife but I on the other hand would be grinning ear to ear lol


same here


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

He said he's got a couple of axles popping don't see Cat rebuild kits on gorillas site 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

If you don't want it pass along the info  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Ryan you can call gorilla an they can do it for you. They help out a lot 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

If it is truely a Catvos kit(or if it were a Mudtech), then that's a good deal even if the axles need to be sent out & rebuilt. 

That said, it will NOT be very trail friendly so it wouldn't suit me for mixed riding.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

not trail friendly at all!! unless tyhe trails are under 3 ft of water lol


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I decided not to get it it's on hattiesburg.ms Craigslist 

—————ROLLTIDE—————

2010 MUD PRO--HMF & PC3--30" MUNKIES--CLUTCHWORK--RACKED--2012 AXLES--3500LB WINCH--17" GC NO LIFT GOTTA LOVE A CAT

2006 400M (SOLD)


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

The gorillas are easy to rebuild. They are the same basic principle as AC axles are. Gorilla does have rebuild kits available, but dont waste your money on replacement boots. Geo Metro boots from Autozone or any parts house are the exact same size and 15-20 dollars cheaper per boot.


----------

